# WOW whoda thunk?



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

check this out!
crazy cool things they made out of soda can pull tabs.. purses, dresses, belts, jewelry! 



http://www.greatgreengoods.com/2008/01/10/pull-tabs-pop-tabs-pop-tops-what-do-you-call-them/


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cool site, Thanks for sharing!


----------

